
Amazon’s Home Security Company Is Turning Everyone into Cops - eppsilon
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/qvyvzd/amazons-home-security-company-is-turning-everyone-into-cops
======
mimixco
The inventor of Ring was on Shark Tank not long ago as a "shark" himself. (He
pitched Ring to them before selling to Amazon and they turned him down.)
Originally, he was all about answering the door from his garage. After the
acquisition, he started talking about saving the world by spying on everyone
through his doorbell.

Funny how $1B can change you.

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
Those who fail to understand history, repeat it.

West Germany. The Stasi. Everyone watching everyone. Surveillance. And these
people enjoy this...

